# 550 gall 12/29 update



## SUPERTAKUMAR (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy new year
550 GALLON TANK UPDATE. - YouTube


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome tank. HUGE!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome tank indeed!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed with above this tank kicks butt...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Crazy! That tank is huge! Love the peacock bass? (I think that's what they are?)


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Gorgeous tank :0 Beautiful fish and not too cramped!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What are those colourful Pacus or Silver Dollars? Never seen them before. Amazing tank. Soooooo jealous.

Anthony


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Those silver dollars are really nice.


----------



## SUPERTAKUMAR (Sep 16, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> What are those colourful Pacus or Silver Dollars? Never seen them before. Amazing tank. Soooooo jealous.
> 
> Anthony


Theres 2 diff kinds in there 
The ones with the stripes are Myleus schomburgki 
And i got 2 albino red pacus as well 
Future monsters


----------

